
Federal Reserve hacked by Anonymous - gibsonf1
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2013/feb/06/federal-reserve-anonymous
======
speeder
Interesting the use of "stealing" in the article.

Anonymous "stolen" information on 4000 executives... Well, it is more like
spying, but alright.

But then Swartz "stole" JSTOR articles too...

I wonder if one day, we will ever have people stop use words in that broken
way, "steal" to mean so many different things.

The whole point of languages, is facilitate communication, even if you think
it is helping you to communicate when you use a "simplified" version of the
language, if you slowly erode the meaning of the words, it makes communication
ultimately, harder.

